# What Happened to Edge for Antenna with 2 TB & 4 tuners?



## David Wible (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm using TiVo for OTA/Antenna and am trying to upgrade from my TiVo Bolt (for cable and antenna) to an Edge, in part because I'm getting pixilation on some channels on the Bolt. I purchased an Edge for Antenna and am glad to see signal strengths improved to 86 from 65-72 and pixilation does not occur. However, I don't like only having 2 tuners, limiting me to recording one show while watching another or recording two and watching nothing live. I know TiVo HAD an Edge for Antenna with a 2 TB drive and 4 tuners. Does anyone know if this product is coming back?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Google TCDD6F200. I see used but nothing new.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Just received an email from Tivo offering a new Edge OTA with "all in service" for $150.00 off. Reg $449.00 - $150.00 = $299.00. Not a bad deal but the one big drawback is it has only two tuners.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

MrDell said:


> Just received an email from Tivo offering a new Edge OTA with "all in service" for $150.00 off. Reg $449.00 - $150.00 = $299.00. Not a bad deal but the one big drawback is it has only two tuners.


I got the Edge deal the last time it was offered but I regretted it because the Edge has so many problems compared to the earlier models. Also, I find myself missing the extra tuners quite a bit which I thought I wouldn't miss.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

lujan said:


> I got the Edge deal the last time it was offered but I regretted it because the Edge has so many problems compared to the earlier models. Also, I find myself missing the extra tuners quite a bit which I thought I wouldn't miss.


So unfortunate that there are so many issues with the Edge, and I agree with you, even at $299.00 two tuners is a deal breaker. These persistent sales of the Edge makes me wonder if they want to blow the inventory out to make room for a newer generation or just want to unload inventory with nothing on the horizon.


----------



## David Wible (Jul 13, 2021)

I wrote TiVo to ask this question and received an answer which disappeared shortly after I read it. They basically said the Edge for OTA with a larger drive and greater # of tuners is not currently available and they do not know if and when it might return, but if it does, they will let me know. It would be nice to know more about what's really going on - ie were there problems with that unit so it was discontinued, are they changing manufacturers, is Edge itself being replaced, as Mr. Dell wondered, by a new generation of units, or what? I never buy extended warranties but fortunately I did on the Bolt; today Best Buy gave me a store credit for it - due to pixilation issue and their not having a unit to replace it with.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

In this day and age a two tuner Tivo is unsatisfactory! Can't believe they are even making them.


----------

